# ISFP, with both ENTJ parents?



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Tests results vary so to be sure you may have to be able to type them without a test eventually. My bro tested as an INTX once, but was really an ISFJ. Dad tested as an INTJ, but he's really an extrovert. It's circumstances and conditions that have to be weighed. That said, I have an ENFJ mom and ENTJ dad. More or less I know how you feel. They make me want to explode. Like someone pointed out, my ENTJ father does indeed think he's right unless he's proven wrong. I have my own hair I've pulled out as proof of this. -________- Mom just jumps to conclusions and also takes on an air of know-it-all-ity.

If your parents are both ENTJs, then I dunno what to tell you. They can make us feel misunderstood and painfully wrong. All I can think of is heading them off at the pass. Cut to the chase of your argument. Be straightforward and direct. And being professional may work as well. Get on their level, professionally. Tell them "this" and tell them why "this is more efficient" than what they believe. Don't get huffy if they piss you off. You'll seem even more like a child and they'll think you're blowing hot air, giving them 'permission' to treat you like a child.

From experience, Fi and Se aren't very good at choosing the "right" words in the moment or retaining information that can't be immediately applied without much organizing. I learned that our Ni works quite effectively for this stuff. Ni is exercised through reading, especially on theories you're not familiar or well-versed with. It loves information. It does ISFPs good to optimize all their functions to keep from burning out on their dominant and auxiliary ones. It's happened often with me against my parents. If Ne is their game, head them off with Ni. It already shows they kinda suck at using their Fi and Te if they find it hard not to misread you (and still think they're more right). Your Fi and Se will keep you naturally ethical and attuned to physical experiences. Keep that strength and add to it Ni and Te's ability to stream ideas together and conduct them practically. Your parents will meet their match.

One more thing: do not lose your humility. Don't wanna be some uppity jerk just 'cuz you're a formidable challenger. My 2 cents.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Le9acyMuse said:


> Tests results vary so to be sure you may have to be able to type them without a test eventually. My bro tested as an INTX once, but was really an ISFJ. Dad tested as an INTJ, but he's really an extrovert. It's circumstances and conditions that have to be weighed. That said, I have an ENFJ mom and ENTJ dad. More or less I know how you feel. They make me want to explode. Like someone pointed out, my ENTJ father does indeed think he's right unless he's proven wrong. I have my own hair I've pulled out as proof of this. -________- Mom just jumps to conclusions and also takes on an air of know-it-all-ity.
> 
> If your parents are both ENTJs, then I dunno what to tell you. They can make us feel misunderstood and painfully wrong. All I can think of is heading them off at the pass. Cut to the chase of your argument. Be straightforward and direct. And being professional may work as well. Get on their level, professionally. Tell them "this" and tell them why "this is more efficient" than what they believe. Don't get huffy if they piss you off. You'll seem even more like a child and they'll think you're blowing hot air, giving them 'permission' to treat you like a child.
> 
> ...


Well my mums definitely a big ENTJ, but my dad keeps changing betweem ENTJ and ISTJ, so I'm not really sure. He could also be an INTJ. This was really good advice though, thanks


----------

